# TN, F, 1 1/2 yr, svr mange, PTS 7/21/09



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

There is a female GSD at a vet clinic in TN that has a severe case of demodec mange and a secondary yeast infection. She is 1 1/2 yrs old, owners can't afford to keep treating her, want to PTS. Well trained, very friendly blk/tan. Supposed to be euthanized tomorrow 7/21/09. I don't know where in TN, will have to find out, vet is the niece of a friend's husband. I don't know if I can find a foster home for her or not so am putting out the word.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I put her in urgent because she will be pts tomorrow if not spoken for. I don't have any other info at this moment.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh, that poor baby!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

How horrible, how does a dog catch that? So young.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

It's hereditary, all dogs have demodec mites but most have strong enough immune system to keep under control. Some get only minor case some more severe. Harder to control than sarcoptic. The vet said she's pretty raw. Sounds like the owners let it go & now it's bad so they can't or won't pay to treat. I don't know what's been done so far.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks for explaining that, she must be so uncomfortable, so sad.

If you have an older dog, sick with something then they can get it if their immune system is not strong? I know someone in this situation. Don't think they understand it.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Mange is caused by a mite. Demodex mange occurs when the dog's immune system is weak and the mite is allowed to flourish. This type of mange is not contagious. Demodex mange occurs more frequently in younger dogs that have not built up their immune systems.

Sarcoptic mange is contagious.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

my friends neighbors dog, is itchy, scratching, losing fur, has an oder and also seems like his skin is giving off a powdery film, he is old and sickly. They brought him to the vet , but the treatment did not work, and they don't have any extra cash to go back. I may need to give them the money so they can help this dog.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Any new information about this poor girl? Does anyone have any additional items or a plan yet?


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Nothing yet, still trying to track down my possible foster home. May ask my friend to call vet & ask for a couple more days.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Dawn do you know what part of TN (east, middle, west) this girl is in.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Keep her up top at least until we can find out exactly where she is.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Checking on location now & trying to buy some time, will update as soon as I know more.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

She's in Nashville. Can hold til weekend with a commitment by this afternoon. My foster is checking with her husband, it may only be a temp situation, maybe she can foster until we can work something out.
I know I can get her treated for less down here. My friend is sending them some to get them started on treatment. Probably will dip her first. It's harsh but probably the fastest way to start.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Any chance of pics to help her cause?


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Don't know if we can get pics. Just need somewhere for her to go at least temporary until we can get her some help


----------



## SarainVT (Jul 14, 2009)

I will help pay for some vetting for this poor dog, if that will help. I wish I could take her, but $$$ is the best I can do.. :-(


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Bump for this poor girl.

Any news yet?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

No luck yet. Girl lives at home & mom says no. Said yes initially but changed her mind.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Still trying to track down other potential home. Running outvof options. Just can't commit without a definite foster because I can't get stuck with a dog I have no room for. I can't handle anymore at home.


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

How sad! Bump for this girl...


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

It is SO frustrating, isn't it?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

This girl is not in a High-Kill Shelter and so will be moved to Non-Urgent. Sorry, but the rules are posted and have been reviewed:

1. Must be German Shepherd
2. Must be in High-Kill Shelter


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

As far as I know, she has been pts.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: ILGHAUSThis girl is not in a High-Kill Shelter and so will be moved to Non-Urgent. Sorry, but the rules are posted and have been reviewed:
> 
> 1. Must be German Shepherd
> 2. Must be in High-Kill Shelter


Don't know why you repeated number 1, she was a gsd.
There should be another place to post dogs that are imminent danger of being euthanized that aren't in shelters. Jmho but urgent should mean urgent, regardless of where the dog lives. Sometimes rules get in the way of common sense. Again, jmho.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Dawn Knight
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: ILGHAUSThis girl is not in a High-Kill Shelter and so will be moved to Non-Urgent. Sorry, but the rules are posted and have been reviewed:
> ...


In this, I must agree... If a dog is in danger of dying, does it REALLY matter if she will be dying at a shelter or a vet's office?


> Quote:
> Main Entry:
> ur·gent
> Pronunciation:
> ...



Poor, poor girl... At least she is no longer suffering... People are IDIOTS, I hope her owners never touch a dog again..


----------

